# EBC Red Stuff ceramic Pads



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Has anyone got experience of these pads? 

Cant justify the £4-500 R32/S3 setup and the standard pads suffer serious heatsoak when your giving it some.

it must be the new ones which are advertised as Ceramic  loads of people are joining on the wagon of "they are rubbish" when they have neither 1. used them or 2. use the older ones V3 in particular which even in my little Corsa many moons ago were damn god awful.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

AVOID! i shall stick some pics up later as to why! Mintex 1144s are want you are wanting sir.

I have experience with EBC's being crap on more than one occasion.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Why would you want such a set-up for normal driving?
Good driving, you would anticipate the road ahead and adjust your driving
so that you don't have to brake hard all the time?
I use my brakes as little as possible.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

here is what happend.....twice on the original Brembo set up on my RS






















































































































That was from road use and spirited driving/braking. Twice I got a full refund under warranty. They just crumbled and fell apart. I think it was only a couple of thousand miles they had seen too. Nothing had been stuck in them either to cause that.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

gordonpuk said:


> Why would you want such a set-up for normal driving?
> Good driving, you would anticipate the road ahead and adjust your driving
> so that you don't have to brake hard all the time?
> I use my brakes as little as possible.


Guh?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I've used yellowstuff, I didn't get on with them, but apparently they don't work well on drilled discs.

I'm not sure mintex is ideal either. What about ferodo?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> here is what happend.....twice on the original Brembo set up on my RS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EEK!! :doublesho



RisingPower said:


> Guh?


Was my thought too. :lol:


RisingPower said:


> I've used yellowstuff, I didn't get on with them, but apparently they don't work well on drilled discs.
> 
> I'm not sure mintex is ideal either. What about ferodo?


Was close to buying Ferodo pads and brembo discs


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Guh?


From EBC web site: This is a truly impressive fast road pad for repeated heavy braking.

What style of road driving would require 'repeated heavy braking'?
On a track-yes I can see the point. But fitting all this heavy duty brake kit
on a normal car seems a bit of an over kill, might as well fit a parachute as well.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

gordonpuk said:


> From EBC web site: This is a truly impressive fast road pad for repeated heavy braking.
> 
> What style of road driving would require 'repeated heavy braking'?
> On a track-yes I can see the point. But fitting all this heavy duty brake kit
> on a normal car seems a bit of an over kill, might as well fit a parachute as well.


I like to go a spirited drive around my local roads they are country roads, plus you can never have to much brakes.

I didnt ask for people to question why i want them but to advise on there personal use of the pads and if they could offer better ones.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Avoid the EBC stuff!

I had them on the same brake set-up as Ben but on my 1.25 Fiesta (they were new and came with the setup i bought) and they were rubbish! A lot of people have found the same as well with the EBC stuff.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Mintex 1144's and Brembo discs would be a great set up. You won't want for anymore than that unless you want to buy AP's :lol: 

PM me your reg and I can sort you out a price


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> I've used yellowstuff, I didn't get on with them, but apparently they don't work well on drilled discs.
> 
> I'm not sure mintex is ideal either. What about ferodo?


Yellow stuffs don't work well on anything :lol: and eat your discs like there is no tomorrow.

Mintex 1144's are brilliant for a fast road pad or light track use. Mintex 1155's are ok on the road and imense on track.

We have tested alot of different make pads in the BTCC car and Mintex came out best with Ferodo next.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

gordonpuk said:


> From EBC web site: This is a truly impressive fast road pad for repeated heavy braking.
> 
> What style of road driving would require 'repeated heavy braking'?
> On a track-yes I can see the point. But fitting all this heavy duty brake kit
> on a normal car seems a bit of an over kill, might as well fit a parachute as well.


Tell you what. Take all of your brake pads out, all of your brake drums if you have them, remove any brake discs, and flap your hands instead when you want to come to a stop :thumb:

I also suggest you don't go to a track or santa pod, you won't like it.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> Yellow stuffs don't work well on anything :lol: and eat your discs like there is no tomorrow.
> 
> Mintex 1144's are brilliant for a fast road pad or light track use. Mintex 1155's are ok on the road and imense on track.
> 
> We have tested alot of different make pads in the BTCC car and Mintex came out best with Ferodo next.


I didn't think most trackable compounds will exactly be friendly on discs, but that's interesting about the mintex :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Was my thought too. :lol:


To be fair grizz, I don't think your octogenerian goes quick enough to worry about brakes :wave::lol::lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> I didn't think most trackable compounds will exactly be friendly on discs, but that's interesting about the mintex :thumb:


Track day on DS3000's dead discs, Track day on Mintex 1155's, discs alive and well :thumb: I was massively impressed with the 1155's.

p.s Gordon would hate my brakes then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> To be fair grizz, I don't think your octogenerian goes quick enough to worry about brakes :wave::lol::lol:


Ooooooo its like that is it! :lol:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

What are your thoughts on the 1166 pads Ben? Ive heard they are good fast road pads too?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I would say they are an out and out track pad really but not had any personal experience of them.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry i got confused! Its the 1144 i was thinking of which are the fast road and the 1166 are the track orientated ones like you say :thumb:


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

minimadgriff said:


> Track day on DS3000's dead discs, Track day on Mintex 1155's, discs alive and well :thumb: I was massively impressed with the 1155's.
> 
> p.s Gordon would hate my brakes then :lol: :lol:


On a track day I'd love your brakes, in civilian life - I don't need them.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Tell you what. Take all of your brake pads out, all of your brake drums if you have them, remove any brake discs, and flap your hands instead when you want to come to a stop :thumb:
> 
> I also suggest you don't go to a track or santa pod, you won't like it.


What are you talking about?
It's pureile at best.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Are the 1144 normally around 100 quid a set?


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I HAD the Red stuff, not ceramic AFAIK, with the turbo discs.
This is how they faired.
I thought I would give them a shot, and they started juddering after 15 months.
the inside of both discs were like this. On a MK3 Mondeo estate.
the callipers were fine.
I replaced these just last week with some brembo plain discs and pads. So far so good.
I cant really rate the redstuff.

I have the turbo discs and greenstuff on my other car (MK2 mondeo Hatch) and they feel and work great.

I have read lots of stories about EBC and have had mixed experience of them myself.

at the start the redstuff were really hard to bed in.

HTH


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have used EBC pads for years now, and never had any issues with them....

I use them with black diamond combi disks...

Had the yellow pads on the XKR for a few years now....

If I hadn't moved up to the Brembo set up, I would have kept them...

Maybe I have been lucky..... 

:thumb:


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I have had greenstuff on my other car, discs and pads!

work great. on my other car, not good.
I think its might be a manufacturing fault with mine.


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have had the same with EBC pads crumbling away and even had pads sheer off from the backing plate and fall out completely, TWICE!

You couldnt pay me to run EBC pads on my car, tho I never had a problem with there discs. 

I have ran Ferodo pads for a while now and they are the best I have ever used. Little dusty but worth it


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

alipman said:


> I HAD the Red stuff, not ceramic AFAIK, with the turbo discs.
> This is how they faired.
> I thought I would give them a shot, and they started juddering after 15 months.
> the inside of both discs were like this. On a MK3 Mondeo estate.
> ...


That's exactly how mine went! The EBC drilled & grooved discs with the Redstuff pads - FRS setup on the Fiesta.

I thought I'd just got unlucky/they weren't as new as I was told (even though they looked new) They survived 14k miles, just under 2 years and I got fed up with the juddering/grinding/poor performance.

I've put the standard fit items from Ford on now and have had no issues (just quite a bit of brake dust)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Brembo Discs and Mintex 1144 pads from AmD is an order of the day


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

adlem said:


> That's exactly how mine went! The EBC drilled & grooved discs with the Redstuff pads - FRS setup on the Fiesta.
> 
> I thought I'd just got unlucky/they weren't as new as I was told (even though they looked new) They survived 14k miles, just under 2 years and I got fed up with the juddering/grinding/poor performance.
> 
> I've put the standard fit items from Ford on now and have had no issues (just quite a bit of brake dust)


Aha! Another fellow sufferer.... glad someone else has had the same.
Don't help now though....

Manufacturing fault or just not being right as a paired set?
Having said that, these are the better spec (yeah right) discs and should work well with the pads?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

alipman said:


> Aha! Another fellow sufferer.... glad someone else has had the same.
> Don't help now though....
> 
> Manufacturing fault or just not being right as a paired set?
> Having said that, these are the better spec (yeah right) discs and should work well with the pads?


No idea - lots of people had run them on the FRS before... I thought I'd just got unlucky. It had absolutely nothing to do with exceeding their potential as it was on a 73bhp 1.25 Fiesta for goodness sake!

For that reason (and them going manky looking) I just stuck the standard fitment items on all round (discs and pads) Was a rather large expense - wish I'd have remembered to contact Ben now!

Having said that, a lot of stories of people having bad experiences with EBC have come out in the last year or so


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I have used EBC pads for years now, and never had any issues with them....
> 
> I use them with black diamond combi disks...
> 
> ...


Cuey, don't you have to worry about other things falling apart on the xkr first?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Cuey, don't you have to worry about other things falling apart on the xkr first?


just thinking RP maybe why Grizz needs to upgrade the brakes is because of the amount of noise from the youth of today from his miltek  only joking grizz 

oh and i thought: -

a) cuey was giving away his XKR
b) he never drives the sodding thing so he will never know! :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Right Ninja that's it!!!! No supper for you lol. 

I'm needing better brakes for when these slow ass Volvo drivers do 30 in a 60 and you come whirring up behind them at the limit damn right dangerous ( woo got him back for a change).


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Right Ninja that's it!!!! No supper for you lol.
> 
> I'm needing better brakes for when these slow ass Volvo drivers do 30 in a 60 and you come whirring up behind them at the limit damn right dangerous ( woo got him back for a change).


whirring is you octagon something like this under the bonnet?: -










and btw i do 60 in a 60  leaving some black carbon Sh*te   saying that i have found tesco's diesel more shi**y in that sense in comparison with shell...just my observations 

can i have some more food:-


----------

